# Need help gaining weight/muscle!



## HomeOfBacon (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to be posting this, but I'm going to anyway. I'm a 15-year-old guy from NJ. I currently weigh about 95lbs. but it constantly changes slightly. I try to eat fatty foods but I can never seem to gain weight. Also, almost every time I finish a medium-sized meal, I feel bloated and lose my appetite for the rest of the day. What're some foods that I could eat to gain weight? I just want to gain weight and work on muscle from there.

Thanks


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 26, 2013)

Sugar has a lot of calories and tends to make you hungrier. dairy also helps those who are natuarally scrawny as it is very slow digesting. try incorporating ice cream and whole chocolate milk into your diet, of course along with other high calorie foods --> peanut butter, ground beef, chicken wings or thighs, bacon, whole eggs, and put cheese on everything


----------



## HomeOfBacon (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheese on everything....got it lol


----------



## Azog (Nov 27, 2013)

Eat. More. Food.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 27, 2013)

Btw I hate you both. I starve myself 3/4ths of the year and Azog is still more ripped than me


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just take what ur eating now and triple it. Seriously u just have to eat more. A lot of people think they are eating enough and r not even close. 3-4 food meals a day and 2 weight gaining shakes is where I am at. Look at someone wjo is where u want to be at. If u wanna be 160 u gotta eat like someone who  is 160 u 2anna b 200 u votta eat that way. 
If u cant get it right get with a proven expert like helios nutrition. Hope this helps


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 27, 2013)

Eat large portions of pasta or rice with every meal.
concentrate on the biggest portion of your meals being carbs.
drink whole milk with every meal.
eat 7-10 eggs with oatmeal or 6 or so slices of toast with jelly for breakfast
try to get fat. - you wont, but its the only way youll gain muscle and scale weight
eat poptarts in between meals
add chocolote syrup to your milk
make sure to eat fruits and veggies with meals when you can..
steak, potatoes, veggies.. etc... as your main meals (you only need about 4-6)

you seriously have to force feed yourself, but it will get easier.

do 10-15 of slow walking in the mornings on an empty stomach.. then eat immediately following (this will make you hungry all day)

cottage cheese before bed or greek yogurt

eat reeses peanut butter cups like theyre going out of style

stay hydrated (gallon jug of spring water daily..  add some sea salt and glycerine to help retain the water)

use creatine monohydrate when you get to sticking points with the weights your lifting in the gym.

get on a 3-4 day a week compound powerlifting style workout routine.  (big compound movements ie: squats, deads, bench, rows)

progressively try to add weight EACH WORKOUT..   keep a log book of the weights you used for each workout so you know what to add next time.
at first youll be adding weight of 10-20lbs each workout...  but it will slow down and youll strive to add even 5lbs

get at least 8-10 hours of REAL sleep each night.

stay away from stimulants altogether (no energy drinks, caffeine, nicotine, etc...)

BE CONSITANT!!!   if you fail to do any of the above you will NOT grow.


do this until it honestly stops working, then hire a personal nutritionist.

then someday....   if you want to be even bigger..   take steroids.



this wont work the other way around.  there is no easy way out.  its hard, it sucks, but do you really want it?


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2013)

It really simply is eating more food. If you have to force feed yourself, do it. As a bodybuilder, food will look less like something you enjoy, and more like a means to an end. 

Huge scoops of peanut butter every hour. Whole milk, melt cheese on every dish, buy a weight gain shake and use it once daily. Pasta 3x a day. You can do it, man.

Most importantly, as Sam pointed out, is be mother****ing consistent.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah my friend, calories, calories, calories. Do absolutely no cardio. Dont be to active other than 45 to an hour long stretches in the gym,,,, maybe 4 day split. Set a timer on your cell phone to remind you to eat. And eat till bloated all the time, you absolutely will gain weight. Figure out your tdee is and eat atleast 600 more calories than that a day,, weight gainer shakes have tons of calories.. I say still eat clean you wanna pack on brawn not fat


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

These guys got real sound advice man nothing more i can say.. But your desire is there and i believe in you bro.. Give it a couple months and youll be amazed, by then your body will begin to change..EAT LIKE A STARVING mule


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 2, 2013)

Xxx makes me eat like a African village that just had a McDonald open up next to them and the food is free.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey bud careful with xxx at your age brotha it causes estrogen problems


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2013)

10oz of ground beef 
1cup brown rice  
1cup of veggies
3 x a day

Protien shake 
1 scoop of whey
2 servings of peanut butter 
1 cup of oatmeal 
1 banana 
And fill with 2% milk 

If you don't gain weight off that diet then idk maybe you have tape worms


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

You may want to see you physician about your symptoms.  Gastroparesis is a bitch.  It can make it impossible to gain weight.  

But if it is a caloric deficit, weight gainer powder loaded with medium chain triglycerides can help.  They are calorie dense.  Drop some PB in there, and a scoop of whey protein.  Good stuff.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

pick up yogurt, doesn't have to be the plain one which tastes like ass, pick up a fruit one like strawberry, per 1/3rd of a cup its like 8g of protein, 22g of carbs and forgot fats, either way, slamming down the full tub will give you bout 700 cals or so, tastes awesome and is really cheap, can pick up a tub for less then $3


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 8, 2013)

I gained some weight recently.   Ate a ton of peanut butter.  Put it in my shakes, made sandwiches.   I also added carbs and swore of cardio and just lifted.   Ate as much whole food as possible and had to frequently eat when I had no desire or appetite to eat.   If you wait to get hungry first you probably want gain weight.  If you are eating enough, you probably never going to feel hungry.   I also tracked my calories.   Know you BMR and TDEE and eat a surplus of calories every day.


----------



## Jada (Dec 9, 2013)

Alot of good advice given , if u lookin for a weight gainer try russian berg.


----------



## AliCat (Dec 12, 2013)

Part of the problem is that you are only 15 and are still growing.  Growing uses up a lot of your calories.  Once you reach your maximum height, you will find it a bit easier to gain weight.  Then, when you hit age 32, it will take no effort at all.


----------

